# Muzzle adding a through output jack?



## TheRoo

Hey everyone,

New here and fairly new to pedal building. I am currently putting together a "Muzzle" noise gate. Has anyone added a through output jack to this build? Similar to how a decimator G-string or NS-2 has one when using 4 cable method? I imagine it should be pretty easy no? Is it as simply as adding another jack and wiring the "Key" tip to the output tip and grounding it? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dlazzarini

TheRoo said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> New here and fairly new to pedal building. I am currently putting together a "Muzzle" noise gate. Has anyone added a through output jack to this build? Similar to how a decimator G-string or NS-2 has one when using 4 cable method? I imagine it should be pretty easy no? Is it as simply as adding another jack and wiring the "Key" tip to the output tip and grounding it? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


I’ve built the muzzle but haven’t entertained modding it. Honestly don’t see the need for doing the 4 cable method. When using key input it’s flawless.


----------



## TheRoo

anyways... I tried it and it seems to work fine. Just wire key input tip to the new output tip and ground the new output as well. Just FYI to anyone interested.


----------



## Venice2313

I'm interested in building the Muzzle as well and would like to clarify the mod with you. Are you adding an output to your preamp side and not using a splitter? Guitar>Muzzle Key In>New Mod Output>Preamp Effects>Amp>Effect Loop Send>Muzzle again>Effect loop Return. This is what I would prefer to do, much like the SMG Cockblocker. 

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Robert

The board was purposely laid out with no standing components on either side of the THAT IC to accommodate this.

Build docs have been updated with alternate drilling template and wiring diagram.


----------



## falzhobel

Oh nice ! Great idea  People are "Struggling" to get a decent pure guitar signal to the Key input, this solve the problem.


----------



## Mourguitars

Robert said:


> The board was purposely laid out with no standing components on either side of the THAT IC to accommodate this.
> 
> Build docs have been updated with alternate drilling template and wiring diagram.




Talk about great timing , been busy at work but populated the PCB a little at a time here and there and was going to finish the Muzzle today....glad i looked here for the Mod ! 

Thanks !!!!!!

Mike


----------



## JetFixxxer

Robert said:


> The board was purposely laid out with no standing components on either side of the THAT IC to accommodate this.
> 
> Build docs have been updated with alternate drilling template and wiring diagram.



I printed out the build docs this morning and notice a few more pages printed from the other day.  Then I looked at the Revision date and now I know why.


----------



## falzhobel

Just to be sure, does the pass-trough will affect the original guitar signal ? There is no buffer here, the capacitance of the key input will have an effect no ? 

Thanks


----------



## Mourguitars

falzhobel said:


> Just to be sure, does the pass-trough will affect the original guitar signal ? There is no buffer here, the capacitance of the key input will have an effect no ?
> 
> Thanks



I thought the same thing so I tried my VS Route 808 and Centura off as a buffer and a old MIJ Sd-1 seeing which one was best but all worked great so...Dont know if my CBFH is buffered but will try that this morning , but I usually have one buffered production  pedal in my chain.

One thing I noticed is that this pedal gates very well and tracks with your playing, on the EXH Silencer I have been using it seemed like I was always a note ahead before it opened up again...it would really throw you off !

I will be building another one to put in my rack pedal drawer


----------



## falzhobel

Yeah, it's perfectly working. I was a little bit nervous since I sale some as a preorder to finance the project. But they all work great. It's one of the best deal I can make on a clone.


----------



## dlazzarini

Robert said:


> The board was purposely laid out with no standing components on either side of the THAT IC to accommodate this.
> 
> Build docs have been updated with alternate drilling template and wiring diagram.


One question about this mod. Is the added output jack just a standard 1/4” jack or does it also new to be trs. Also do I need to switch the trs input jack to a standard 1/4”.


----------



## Robert

With the Pass-through jacks the pedal still functions exactly the same if you choose _not _to hook it up using the 4-cable method.   You can still use it as a normal gate and ignore the Key input / output altogether, or you can just feed the Key input and ignore the pass-through if your rig is already set up for that.

The Key Input jack is a switching jack, not necessarily TRS.    You can use a mono jack as along as it has the Switched Tip lug.   Without the Switched Tip lug your gate won't function when no cable is plugged into the Key Input.

The Key Output jack doesn't matter, a standard mono 1/4" is fine.


----------



## dlazzarini

Robert said:


> With the Pass-through jacks the pedal still functions exactly the same if you choose _not _to hook it up using the 4-cable method.   You can still use it as a normal gate and ignore the Key input / output altogether, or you can just feed the Key input and ignore the pass-through if your rig is already set up for that.
> 
> The Key Input jack is a switching jack, not necessarily TRS.    You can use a mono jack as along as it has the Switched Tip lug.   Without the Switched Tip lug your gate won't function when no cable is plugged into the Key Input.
> 
> The Key Output jack doesn't matter, a standard mono 1/4" is fine.


Thank you much for the info.


----------



## dlazzarini

Robert said:


> With the Pass-through jacks the pedal still functions exactly the same if you choose _not _to hook it up using the 4-cable method.   You can still use it as a normal gate and ignore the Key input / output altogether, or you can just feed the Key input and ignore the pass-through if your rig is already set up for that.
> 
> The Key Input jack is a switching jack, not necessarily TRS.    You can use a mono jack as along as it has the Switched Tip lug.   Without the Switched Tip lug your gate won't function when no cable is plugged into the Key Input.
> 
> The Key Output jack doesn't matter, a standard mono 1/4" is fine.


 

Just checking, it WILL or WON’T work using the 4 cable method.


----------



## Robert

Yes, with the pass-through wiring you have three options:

1) Standard Gate (don't plug anything into Key In / Key Out)
2) Standard Muzzle (use Key In only)
3) 4 cable Method (use Key In and Key Out)


----------



## dlazzarini

Ok thanks


----------



## Toneconsultant

Hi folks.  Newbie here.  I’m wiring up a muzzle right now.  To clarify, you guys are talking about going from a 3 jack pedal to a 4 jack pedal.  Is that correct?  If so, I believe the 4 jack method would eliminate the need for a splitter.  Am I following this conversation correctly?

I ask because the instructions said, “NOTE: Sidechain input is optional” etc.  what is that?  I’m assuming that is the mod everyone is talking about.  Is that correct?

Again, sorry for the newbie question.  I was building, then saw this option and I had to stop.  I’m not sure what this “NOTE” means.  Any help would be appreciated.  This is my 1st build.


----------



## twebb6778

That's correct. Using the fourth jack splits the signal internally so you don't need an external splitter.


----------

